# good luck



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Good luck everyone I'm laying in my blind listening to the ducks across the road. If the hunters that hunt there kick them up like always I should be good. What a beautiful morning.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

post pics when youre done! I cant go until tomorrow morning. But Ill be hard at it then! Heading up north for the week since we dont even have coots down here right now.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Had some pretty decent success this mornin. My best trip to date (I'm new at fowlin'). Two of us ended up with 3 drake mallards and two woodies.
 

Hope others did well!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice job alot better than me. Only one group of geese flew by me that just got shot at and was doing about 60 mph. There's always tomorrow still a nice morning. If Erieangler didn't text me I would have been asleep. LOL. Won't starve because I had to pick up my hog from the prosessers mum bacon.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL. That's too bad your quackers across the street didn't come to play. Hunting this morning and working 2nd shift....going to set 3 alarms for tomorrow a.m. so Erie doesn't have to call/text/send the police to my house to wake my @ss up  And thanks, now you have me thinking about bacon... Got me doing the Homer Simpson drool!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

The ones that were across the road didn't go anywhere. As soon as it was shooting time it sounded like a massacre happened. Never seen any leave.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Saw a bunch of woodys and mallards flyin around this AM but they were too far to get any shots on them. Did end up with a honker at 11AM. Beautiful day to be out though. I'm still trying to get my first wood duck.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

We saw tons of birds this morning and evening, but apparently our shooting is terrible. Between 3 guys we fired close to 2 boxes of shells, ended up with 1 mallard, 1 woodie and a bunch of feathers . Aside from those we bagged, 2 mallards were hit and glided across the lake and around the corner into the woods over a mile away, 1 woodie dropped then fled into a marsh where the dog couldn't even find it and 2 more mallards and 1 more goose gave up a shower of feathers but never slowed down. Birds just didn't want to go down for us. We also had 2 dozen geese and another dozen mallards land right in our spread - 2 hours before shooting time. Frustrating to have so many hit and get away wounded but still a great day any time you have consistent action like we did early and late.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Got a report from a friend of mine. He and two other guys went out this morning. He missed two shots at wood ducks. One of the other guys got a mallard drake. then while trying to retrieve his friends mallard my buddy took a swim, 870 and all. Spent the afternoon eating hot soup and drying/oiling his shotgun.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That doesn't sound like much fun.reminds me of last year when my hunting partner lost his lis and when we got checked his mallard cost $100.


----------

